# How to get a good seat in Coach.



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm taking the Capitol Limited from Washington to Toledo and the 49 Lake Shore Limited from Toledo to Chicago both in coach. Is anyone familiar with these routes? is it possible to get a good seat in coach by the window so I can watch the scenery or are these trains pretty full? Should I just go to the sightseeing car?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

Sometimes, the coach attendant assigns sears as you enter, and sometimes you just choose you own seat. Being that Washington is the starting point, most likely you can choose you own seat there. When boarding in Toledo, most likely you'll be assigned a seat from those available.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 6, 2017)

The lounge car makes the window seat less of an issue for me. If a coach attendant insists that I sit in an aisle seat then I can always go to the lounge car. The bigger issue for me is whoever I end up being sat next to. If Amtrak would allow a single traveler to buy _and use_ two coach tickets that issue would be resolved as well and might earn them more money on trains that weren't already full.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm just wondering why you chose to change trains in Toledo when the capital limited goes through to Chicago as well.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

I think he's STOPPING in Toledo, not just changing trains.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 6, 2017)

In WAS be among the first to board so you can choose your seat. The CL is a Superliner so it will be two levels, though most of the lower level seating is reserved. The LSL is single level and many Coach cars with about 60 seats per car.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 6, 2017)

CCC1007 said:


> I'm just wondering why you chose to change trains in Toledo when the capital limited goes through to Chicago as well.


I have to take a later time. The one to Toledo leaves at 4:00pm.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 6, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I think he's STOPPING in Toledo, not just changing trains.


Right. The Capitol Limited is 13hrs from Washington until it stops in Toledo and you change trains to the Lake Shore Limited which is 4hrs to Chicago..


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 6, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering why you chose to change trains in Toledo when the capital limited goes through to Chicago as well.
> ...


I thought all of the trains serving Toledo were in the overnight hours...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering why you chose to change trains in Toledo when the capital limited goes through to Chicago as well.
> ...


Sorry, but you should check that again. It leaves at 4 am.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 6, 2017)

Ryan said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


The CL leaves at 4:05 PM.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 6, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's STOPPING in Toledo, not just changing trains.
> ...


Are you staying in Toledo for a day or so before catching the Lake Shore Limited? Because as the other poster said, the Capitol Limited goes all the way to Chicago. No need to hop off it and hop onto the Lake Shore Limited.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > kenbyrddogg said:
> ...


To and from is confusing. 

Ken, what exactly are you doing?


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 7, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


It's just a 1hr layover.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 7, 2017)

Ryan said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Here below is the schedule:

WASH-CHI

4:05pm-5:08am

13hr, 3 minutes

29 Capitol Limited

-----------------------

Transfer -TOL (1hr, 7min)

-----------------------

6:15am-9:45am

4hr, 30 min

49 Lake Shore Limited.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 7, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Why not just keep sleeping on the capital limited all the way through the Toledo station and not have to transfer?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 7, 2017)

CCC1007 said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Plus the risk that 29 runs late & gets to Toledo after 49.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 7, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> I'm taking the Capitol Limited from Washington to Toledo and the 49 Lake Shore Limited from Toledo to Chicago both in coach. Is anyone familiar with these routes? is it possible to get a good seat in coach by the window so I can watch the scenery or are these trains pretty full? Should I just go to the sightseeing car?


Are you wanting to try a superliner and a single level train on the same trip? Is that why you're changing trains in Toledo? BTW, the LSL(49) does not have a sightseer lounge, just a cafe car.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 7, 2017)

If you are just hopping between trains at Toledo, I see no benefit, plus isn't this hop added some expense to your ticket price?


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 7, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just keep sleeping on the capital limited all the way through the Toledo station and not have to transfer?
> ...


Agreed. There is just too much of a chance that track work, freight congestion, or just your train (or one ahead of you) hits a trespasser (happened to us in 2012) and you lose too much time to make the connection. I'm surprised Amtrak let you book a connection that close...did you book it as two separate reservations? If you did, and anything happens...you're screwed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 7, 2017)

Please listen to the advice here and stay on one train all the way to Chicago.

Most of us would say that the Superliner equipped Cap Ltd. is the best choice!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 7, 2017)

The Capitol Limited is even quicker getting into Chicago from Toledo; as the LSL has more stops between.

peter


----------

